# HK's noob guide to Den posting.



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2011)

*THIS IS NOT AN OFFICIAL RULE LIST! This is complied by the users as a simple reference guide with a hint of satire to help new users. These are not rules and will not be enforced.*

I figured this would be a good thread to make since a lot of newbies come here first and this part of the forum is known for being awful. It might be good for them to read so they the basics. Maybe it'll even help clean this forum up a bit. Probably not though.

So, you've decided your life has hit rock bottom and you joined up here. You saw this wonderful forum known as "The Den" and it's about general furry discussion. Oh boy. Here's a few things to keep in mind when posting here.

*1. These threads have been done to death:*

The following threads have been done to death. They have been discussed so much there is literally nothing else to be said on the topic. As I am reminded of ones I may have missed I'll update it. Also, any variation you may think of them has also been done.

-*Becoming your fursona: *These and any variations of it get posted a lot. Try to avoid posting threads like these.
*
-Anthros being real: *Same as above.
*
-Being secretive about the fandom: *Read this thread about the topic: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...YOU-DON-T-HAVE-TO-quot-COME-OUT-quot-AS-FURRY!
*
-TV clips involving furries (unless you are 100% certain it is brand new): *Self explanatory. We've all seen the American Dad clip, the CSI episode, the Tyra Banks clip, and so on. Don't post a thread with a clip unless you are sure it is brand new and never been seen before.  
*
-Is X character a furry: *The general rule I've seen posted here is if the character was created _for_ furries, then yes. If not and it's just an anthro animal, then no.
*
-Is X person a member of the fandom:* There is a very slim chance that is true.
*
-What the furry fandom is: *These threads pop up a decent amount. People have argued this to death. Most people tend to agree that its just a hobby and nothing more.
*
2. Avoid these topics:

*These topics are ones that should be avoided. Either they're inappropriate or they are better suited for another forum. Once again as I am reminded of ones I've missed I'll update it.

*-Anything sexual:* We try to keep things around PG-13. Please don't post tons of porn, and if you do post NSFW images p
*
-About fursonas: *We have a subforum of the Den called "Fursona Personas" for those. Here it is: http://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/61-Fursona-Personas
*
-Location shoutouts:* These include any variation of "Do any furries live here?" threads. We have a megathread for posting your location and there are usually groups on the FA main page for meeting local furries. Here is a link to the threads on here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...ity-Species-State-Province-Location-Directory.
*
-Low Content Threads: *The den tends to have a lot of low content threads in it. If you're posting a thread, make sure there is a lot of room for discussion.
*
-Roleplaying:* Roleplaying of any kind isn't allowed here. If you are looking for a roleplay community there are a lot of others out there.
*
3. General tips for posting:

*Here are some basic tips for posting here. These apply to pretty much this entire place.

*-Don't post too many threads: *Please don't post tons of threads a day. Try to limit yourself to a few at most. Otherwise it gets into spam territory.
*
-Put things in the right forum: *We have a bunch of different forums on here. We have one for videogames, many for art, one for links, one for TV, and so on. Please make sure you post threads in the right area. Going "Well this may be in the wrong place_ but..."  _is not acceptable. 
*
-Lurk: *This forum has a pretty different community than other furry sites and the FA main site. Make sure you lurk around here and see how the community works. *

-The :V face:* If you see people use the :V face, or it's variant >:V then they're just joking. That smiley is supposed to show the poster is being sarcastic or goofing off. Don't take posts completely serious if they use it._ Addendum: Also read the intent behind a post, beyond their words. We don't have a stupid "include this dumb smiley to make it a joke" rule. Sometimes it's easy to see the mood influencing a post. Yeah, we know about Poe's law, but use common sense._
*
-Make a good thread title:* When posting a thread the title should grab people's attention and get the basic point across. *-Use proper spelling and grammar: *This is key to looking like a respectable person here. If your posts look like "Hai evry1 wutz up i herd sum 1 say sumting mean bout furriz todai n it maed me cry ;_;" then you are doing it very wrong. If your browser doesn't have a spell check built into it use a word processor like MS Word or simply google it or something. Avoid using annoying cutesy crap like tons of smilies and RP text too._ Addendum: Yes we know you want to personalize your posts but abusing the color and fonts options is also annoying as hell. _
*
-People will not agree with you just because they are furries: *I've seen this used a lot where people think that since someone is a furry then said stranger will see eye to eye on every issue. Furries are people too. Just because someone is also a furry does not mean they will agree with everything you say or do.
*
-Criticism is not trolling:* If someone give you criticism on something you do, they are not trolling. Don't call troll on someone if they criticize you. Take it into consideration and maybe it can help you!
*
-Multiquote is your friend: *There is a button on the bottom right border of a post that looks like a quote bubble with a + next to it. This is the multiquote button. It allows you to queue up multiple posts as quotes. A lot of people seem to miss this and it will make your life easier.
*
-Don't double post: *Double posting is when you post twice in a row without anyone posting in between. If you have something to add to your last post use the edit button.
*
-This posts: *Don't make these unless you add more content or say why. If you're just going to post "this" and nothing else, click the "this" button. It's the one on the bottom left of a post with the thumbs up icon.
*
-Report button is your friend: *On the bottom right corner of a post there is a button that looks like a triangle with an ! in it. This is the report button. If you have an issue with a thread, report it and a mod will take care of it. Issues can range from requesting your own thread to be closed (instead of complaining in the thread itself for a mod to close it) or if someone posted an inappropriate thread.

-*"If furries were real then scientists would kill and dissect them*"*: *Ok this one is a bit specific, but I've seen this pop up in stupid "If furries were real" threads. I guarantee you that if a new species was discovered, especially a sentient one, scientists would not rush to kill them all and cut them open.

*-Necro posts:  *A necro post is when you make a post that revives a thread that has been dead for some time. The current rule is if the thread has been inactive for about 3 months then do not post in it. If you want to discuss the topic in the inactive thread, make a new one._ Addendum: if what you want to reply is an honest to God contribution to a dead/dying thread, then it's got green light (although it's always safer to PM a mod -those users with bolded names- first for confirmation). For example it's always better to "bump" the Portal 2 thread if, say a new DLC is being released, or some thread about an interview if it's being reviewed somewhere, instead of starting a new, duplicate topic. But, rule of thumb, if the thread is dead on the second page and your reply will be nothing but a "lol yea" then don't post. _
_Necro rules have been modified. Just read the rules, but the rule of thumb (bump if it's justified, don't spam) still applies.
_
Anyways, I think that's long enough. If there is anything I missed or that I should add let me know.
_
EDIT: Hey I edited this 'cause I can. -Corto_

_To keep people from wetting their pants with butt hurt and envy this is not an Official mod list of "things to do", this is mostly compiled by the userbase for the den as Satire and/or things to keep you from being the forum's "PiÃ±ata". Remember the key word here; "Satire". 
-Zeke  _


----------



## Icky (Mar 5, 2011)

You should have added "LURK MOAR" about twelve more times.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2011)

Icky said:


> You should have added "LURK MOAR" about twelve more times.


 I didn't want it to be _too_ redundant. :V


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 5, 2011)

ur so smrt u shuld be an mod


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 5, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I didn't want it to be _too_ redundant. *:V*


 
I love how most furries new here don't understand ":V" or its variant ">:V". I actually get pms from newbies asking what it is.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I love how most furries new here don't understand ":V" or its variant ">:V". I actually get pms from newbies asking what it is.


 I'm going to add this.


----------



## Alstor (Mar 5, 2011)

RP requests and threads should probably be added, too.


----------



## Icky (Mar 5, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I didn't want it to be _too_ redundant. :V


 
Redundancy is the key when talking to newfaggots.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2011)

Alstor said:


> RP requests and threads should probably be added, too.


 Done.

Thanks for reminding me of stuff people.


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 5, 2011)

HK, I <3 U!  :3

Sticky this thread, dammit!


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 5, 2011)

You know it would've been easier to just say "Don't do it. Ever."


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 5, 2011)

Icky said:


> You should have added "*LURK MOAR*" about twelve more times.


 
When you write it like that, no one really takes you seriously, at least not the people who should be.


----------



## Riavis (Mar 5, 2011)

Is there a "Report for Sticky," button? Bravo!


----------



## Oovie (Mar 5, 2011)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> ur so smrt u shuld be an mod


 This es favorable post style, you and i maek great companion friendship.


----------



## Icky (Mar 5, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> When you write it like that, no one really takes you seriously, at least not the people who should be.


 
If I wanted that post to be taken seriously, I wouldn't have typed it like that. Honestly, I don't think telling the new guys to lurk more accomplishes anything. The only way they'll learn is by listening to the other user's complaints.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 5, 2011)

H&K- What about furries that post emotions as their thread topic. "" IS NOT AN ACCEPTABLE TOPIC!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> H&K- What about furries that post emotions as their thread topic. "" IS NOT AN ACCEPTABLE TOPIC!


 I don't think I've seen that much but I'll add it for good measure.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 5, 2011)

What about surveys? "Hey, I am doing this Mr. Clinton survey here and name everything furry related to homosexuality and yiff" - I really dislike those, even though they don't appear as much as other threads.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> What about surveys? "Hey, I am doing this Mr. Clinton survey here and name everything furry related to homosexuality and yiff" - I really dislike those, even though they don't appear as much as other threads.


 Added.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 5, 2011)

This thread should be stickied

please~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Something I'd add even though I haven't seen a lot of it: Newfurs coming in and posting their life stories. Especially as justification for making a weird post. "I'm sorry, I was in the wrong here." is SO much more effective than say, "Sorry, I got acute (mental disorder) when my mom pushed me down the stairs". Even if the latter is believable, you still come off as if you think you're in the right. The previous is MUCH more diplomatic


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 5, 2011)

Meaningthreads


----------



## Zoltea (Mar 5, 2011)

Perhaps a little more on the posting tips would be nice. A referral as to where they can get a spell-check if their browser does not already come with one could be added to this. For the guide: Please use proper grammar and spelling. It is a pain for us to have to translate your post into proper English so we can understand what you're saying.

I agree this would make a nice sticky.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> This thread should be stickied
> 
> please~
> 
> ...



Added



Zoltea said:


> Perhaps a little more on the posting tips would be nice. A referral as to where they can get a spell-check if their browser does not already come with one could be added to this. For the guide: Please use proper grammar and spelling. It is a pain for us to have to translate your post into proper English so we can understand what you're saying.
> 
> I agree this would make a nice sticky.


 I'll add more about that.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 5, 2011)

Sticky pl0x.


----------



## Pine (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh, for the sake of FAF, somebody PLEASE sticky this!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 5, 2011)

Shit should be stickied, yo. And maybe duplicated and stickied in the intro section, too?


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 5, 2011)

Sticky this, goddamnit!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm pretty sure if you guys want this sticky'd you can use the report button and recommend it. :V


----------



## Fay V (Mar 5, 2011)

Maybe a note on how just because we are all in the fandom we are not going to all agree with your stupid ideas. 
criticism/disagreement =/= trolling


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Maybe a note on how just because we are all in the fandom we are not going to all agree with your stupid ideas.
> criticism/disagreement =/= trolling


Done and done.

Thanks.


----------



## ChassyCatcoon (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey, thanks for posting this, its a great help!


----------



## Aden (Mar 5, 2011)

Lah dee dah, just passing through~


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 5, 2011)

Aden said:


> Lah dee dah, just passing through~


 
And so, the ever-desired sticky has been achieved.


----------



## Alstor (Mar 5, 2011)

Aden said:


> Lah dee dah, just passing through~


 This has been your best mod decision ever.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 5, 2011)

Alstor said:


> This has been your best mod decision ever.


 
Really? Now it's a sticky you can guarantee no new person will ever read it.


I think perhaps a better solution would be to not allow people to post anything until they've got a post count of >100.
I can't see any problems with this at all :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2011)

Horray I feel loved now :V

Also, if you think of more stuff post it and I'll keep updating it.


----------



## Krogglidor (Mar 5, 2011)

I think you should just let all the dumb new people find out for themselves, I mean I don't know about you guys but I hate new people. :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2011)

Krogglidor said:


> I think you should just let all the dumb new people find out for themselves, I mean I don't know about you guys but I hate new people. :V


 I see what you did there.

I added in parts about the multiquote button and double posting. Even though I am double posting right now. (Though to be fair the last post was from 7pm yesterday :V )


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 6, 2011)

Sigquote applies.

Nice work there, HK!


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 6, 2011)

HK is the new CannonFodder


----------



## Mentova (Mar 6, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> HK is the new CannonFodder


 Oh come on I'm not that bad.

...am I?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 6, 2011)

You misspelled "just" in the "We will not agree on everything" section. :V


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 6, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh come on I'm not that bad.
> 
> ...am I?


 
You'll be making "What would you do if you woke up one morning" threads in Off-Topic next.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 6, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> You misspelled "just" in the "We will not agree on everything" section. :V


 What? I have no idea what you're talking about.



LizardKing said:


> You'll be making "What would you do if you woke up one morning" threads in Off-Topic next.


 If I do I give FAF my permission to kill me.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 6, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What? I have no idea what you're talking about.


Nice edit brah. :V



> If I do I give FAF my permission to kill me.


 I'd be honored to. :3c


----------



## Mentova (Mar 6, 2011)

Added a blurb about the furry fandom being a hobby.


----------



## mitchau (Mar 6, 2011)

oh, so that's what :V is.....


----------



## Taralack (Mar 6, 2011)

Sadly the people this post is aimed at will probably not read it. As with all things...


----------



## Krogglidor (Mar 7, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Sadly the people this post is aimed at will probably not read it. As with all things...


 
I read it.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Added a blurb about the furry fandom being a hobby.


 
I would define it as an interest myself; I would not call looking at art a hobby, I would just say that they are interested in art. However for the people that go to conventions and get dressed up for them, I would consider that a hobby; For people who like to have sex in said costumes I would consider a fetish. A hobby and a fetish could still technically be defined as an interest so I would say that the fandom is an interest. Then again that is just my opinion of the matter.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 7, 2011)

Do not forget that the Mods are not your shield if someone is being "MEEN 2 U", meaning snide criticism with a ":V" attached to it.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 7, 2011)

Krogglidor said:


> I would define it as an interest myself; I would not call looking at art a hobby, I would just say that they are interested in art. However for the people that go to conventions and get dressed up for them, I would consider that a hobby; For people who like to have sex in said costumes I would consider a fetish. A hobby and a fetish could still technically be defined as an interest so I would say that the fandom is an interest. Then again that is just my opinion of the matter.


 
Semantics

For simplicities sake we call it a hobby. Not everyone draws it/suits up/RPs, but it's a big enough majority to just say hobby unless otherwise stated (I.E. "To most it's a hobby but to me it's a LIFESTYLE 030")


----------



## Krogglidor (Mar 7, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Semantics
> 
> For simplicities sake we call it a hobby. Not everyone draws it/suits up/RPs, but it's a big enough majority to just say hobby unless otherwise stated (I.E. "To most it's a hobby but to me it's a LIFESTYLE 030")


 
No, I understand that and all but looking at (anthro) art does not seem like a hobby to me, more of an interest. Well to all their own I guess. :/


----------



## Mentova (Mar 7, 2011)

Krogglidor said:


> I read it.
> 
> 
> 
> I would define it as an interest myself; I would not call looking at art a hobby, I would just say that they are interested in art. However for the people that go to conventions and get dressed up for them, I would consider that a hobby; For people who like to have sex in said costumes I would consider a fetish. A hobby and a fetish could still technically be defined as an interest so I would say that the fandom is an interest. Then again that is just my opinion of the matter.


 A few things about that.

For most people the furry fandom is more than just browsing art from time to time. They get involved in communities, commission art, make characters, etc. Also, don't quote me on this but I'm pretty sure the whole fursuit fucking thing is pretty small and blown out of proportion. So overall it is nothing more than a hobby.


Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Do not forget that the Mods are not your shield if someone is being "MEEN 2 U", meaning snide criticism with a ":V" attached to it.


 I shall add this.


----------



## Krogglidor (Mar 7, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> A few things about that.
> 
> For most people the furry fandom is more than just browsing art from time to time. They get involved in communities, commission art, make characters, etc. Also, don't quote me on this but I'm pretty sure the whole fursuit fucking thing is pretty small and blown out of proportion. So overall it is nothing more than a hobby.
> 
> I shall add this.


 
Yeah, that is more or less what I am trying to say, looking at art does not seem like a hobby to me more of an interest. For the smaller population of people that do dress up be it for cons or sex, it can still technically be called an interest. It just seems like a better word for it than hobby, but as I said before, to all their own.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 7, 2011)

Krogglidor said:


> Yeah, that is more or less what I am trying to say, looking at art does not seem like a hobby to me more of an interest. For the smaller population of people that do dress up be it for cons or sex, it can still technically be called an interest. It just seems like a better word for it than hobby, but as I said before, to all their own.


 Not to argue, but you missed my point. My point was that to the average furry it's more than just browsing art. So it's best to refer to it as a hobby. I'm not saying there aren't any people with just a casual interest in the art and nothing more, they're just a minority.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 7, 2011)

Fantastic Heckler & Koch, simply fantasitc.

And congratulations on it being "stickied".


----------



## Krogglidor (Mar 7, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Not to argue, but you missed my point. My point was that to the average furry it's more than just browsing art. So it's best to refer to it as a hobby. I'm not saying there aren't any people with just a casual interest in the art and nothing more, they're just a minority.


 
Oh ok, I get what you are saying, thank you for re-wording that for me.

Sorry for the late reply, I got called into work.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2011)

Krogglidor said:


> Oh ok, I get what you are saying, thank you for re-wording that for me.
> 
> Sorry for the late reply, I got called into work.


 Unacceptable. The internet is more important. :V


----------



## Krogglidor (Mar 8, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Unacceptable. The internet is more important. :V


 
Oh my apologies, I will be sure to do it right next time.


----------



## SubiDooTheBlueHusky (Mar 9, 2011)

dont foget about "facepaw"


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 9, 2011)

SubiDooTheBlueHusky said:


> dont foget about "facepaw"


.


Heckler & Koch said:


> *-Think before you post:* I touched on this above, but seriously. Think before you post. Don't just blurt out stupid crap.


----------



## Pine (Mar 15, 2011)

Great guide so far. I'll link this it to my sig for the sake of FAF.


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 15, 2011)

>_>

This will help my Ditzy patookus, quite a bit.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 15, 2011)

Pine said:


> Great guide so far. I'll link this it to my sig for the sake of FAF.


 Sweet, thanks man. I'm glad people actually like it.

Also people; if you see something I missed or you think should be added let me know. I wanna keep this updated with good shit.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 15, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sweet, thanks man. I'm glad people actually like it.
> 
> Also people; if you see something I missed or you think should be added let me know. I wanna keep this updated with good shit.


 
Has "DON'T FUCKING NAME DROP" come up? It should. Newbies dropping names of know FAF'ers is annoying and rude.


----------



## Luca (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh this is brilliant! If only there was a thing like this in other forums out there. There needs to be some sort of General Forum Etiquette for the Internet. 

I doubt any of this will get through to some people anyway but bravo for saying what we all think...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 15, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Has "DON'T FUCKING NAME DROP" come up? It should. Newbies dropping names of know FAF'ers is annoying and rude.


 Yes I did. I talked about how acting like you know people or copying their posting styles is not acceptable.


Luca said:


> Oh this is brilliant! If only there was a thing like this in other forums out there. There needs to be some sort of General Forum Etiquette for the Internet.
> 
> I doubt any of this will get through to some people anyway but bravo for saying what we all think...


Why thank you sir. I am glad to have helped.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 19, 2011)

"They're a bunch of nerds who think animal people are cool and it has porn like every other internet fandom"

My new quote to use when asked what a furry is.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 21, 2011)

I was actually thinking about making one of these after the events of today and how angry I was getting at people not posting properly.

BUT IT'S ALREADY MADE.

I can only suggest adding a section about the "This" button, and this-posts (aka, don't do them). Unless of course you already did and I just missed it.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I was actually thinking about making one of these after the events of today and how angry I was getting at people not posting properly.
> 
> BUT IT'S ALREADY MADE.
> 
> I can only suggest adding a section about the "This" button, and this-posts (aka, don't do them). Unless of course you already did and I just missed it.



I shall add this kind sir thank you.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't forget people that use "I'm new" as an excuse to be a retard.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 5, 2011)

two additions. If you have an issue in your thread, use the report button. Do not simply post "Can a mod close this" and expect them to read it. Mods are people, not magic, they won't instantly know when they are being summoned. 

Do not invoke the name of more popular posters. Don't say "inb4 whoever" or make a not so subtle comment about hoping deo doesn't show up. It will make people hate you and makes you look like a vapid, airheaded, asskissing, idiot.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Don't forget people that use "I'm new" as an excuse to be a retard.


Added



Fay V said:


> two additions. If you have an issue in your thread, use the report button. Do not simply post "Can a mod close this" and expect them to read it. Mods are people, not magic, they won't instantly know when they are being summoned.
> 
> Do not invoke the name of more popular posters. Don't say "inb4 whoever" or make a not so subtle comment about hoping deo doesn't show up. It will make people hate you and makes you look like a vapid, airheaded, asskissing, idiot.


 Added, but I could have sworn I had the last part. I added it anyways just in case.

Also, I added spaces so it's easier to read. :V


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 5, 2011)

I got the crazy idea of each of us sigging pieces of the OP with links back here, especially those of us with shorter sig blocks.

Edit: "-Moderators are not knights in shining armor to rescue you: The mod's job is to maintain the forum and keep the piece."
:s/piece/peace/

Subtle homonym spelling mistake.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 5, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Added, but I could have sworn I had the last part. I added it anyways just in case.



Pretty much. 2nd one down in the same section.


> -Don't latch on to popular member's posting style: Don't do this. This will really make us hate you. Yeah, we like Deo because of her rage-posting. No, we won't like you if you copy it. Don't pretend that you know the regulars to get in their good graces either. Just find your own style of posting and you'll find your own place here.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 5, 2011)

As a general rule, can it be added that _overuse of smilies, cute "sounds", and "cute spelling" of words_ is generally looked down upon? It's a pain in the ass when newbies PM me with questions and have *squee* or *yip yip* after the message with cutesy shit and =^w^= thrown in there one too many times.

Not to sound selfish, but it's also because a lot of newfags in the last month seemed dead set on using as many smilies as possible but are not willing to accept any flak they get for it.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> I got the crazy idea of each of us sigging pieces of the OP with links back here, especially those of us with shorter sig blocks.
> 
> Edit: "-Moderators are not knights in shining armor to rescue you: The mod's job is to maintain the forum and keep the piece."
> :s/piece/peace/
> ...


Thank you for correcting my stupid typo. :V



LizardKing said:


> Pretty much. 2nd one down in the same section.


 Ah ha, thought I got it. I'm gunna keep the part I added though since it's more clear and to the point.


Gaz said:


> As a general rule, can it be added that _overuse of smilies, cute "sounds", and "cute spelling" of words_ is generally looked down upon? It's a pain in the ass when newbies PM me with questions and have *squee* or *yip yip* after the message with cutesy shit and =^w^= thrown in there one too many times.
> 
> Not to sound selfish, but it's also because a lot of newfags in the last month seemed dead set on using as many smilies as possible but are not willing to accept any flak they get for it.


 I think that falls under the "use proper spelling and grammar" part. I'll add a blurb in there about cutesy bullshit


----------



## Monster. (Apr 5, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I think that falls under the "use proper spelling and grammar" part. I'll add a blurb in there about cutesy bullshit


Thanks. I don't wanna name names, but I'm sure it would save regulars from the eye pain. :V


----------



## Blutide (Apr 5, 2011)

Icky said:


> You should have added "LURK MOAR" about twelve more times.


 And what will this teach? Really nothing, and if they watch Deo post they will just become asshats. ( or course your taking the monkey see, monkey do on this when you suggest lurking )

*-Do not use "I'm New!" as a crutch: *Yeah we get it. You're new. Don't use this as an excuse. Learn and follow the rules here. Read them. Many times.
^^People don't read.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 6, 2011)

InsaneNight said:


> And what will this teach? Really nothing, and if they watch Deo post they will just become asshats. ( or course your taking the monkey see, monkey do on this when you suggest lurking )
> 
> *-Do not use "I'm New!" as a crutch: *Yeah we get it. You're new. Don't use this as an excuse. Learn and follow the rules here. Read them. Many times.
> ^^People don't read.


 Lurking will show them what kind of community we have here. So instead of hopping in thinking it's a standard furry community with RPing and cutesy crap they can see that it's a little more mature and doesn't take kindly to people being stupid.


----------



## footfoe (Apr 8, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Lurking will show them what kind of community we have here. So instead of hopping in thinking it's a standard furry community with RPing and cutesy crap they can see that it's a little more mature and doesn't take kindly to people being stupid.


 
what happened to you HK, you got.... lame.

i looked up to your epic trolling, i wanted to be just like you.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2011)

footfoe said:


> what happened to you HK, you got.... lame.
> 
> i looked up to your epic trolling, i wanted to be just like you.


 Furries.

Furries are what happened to me.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 9, 2011)

Unsilenced's Guide to Den Posting:

1. DON'T. 

:v


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 9, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Unsilenced's Guide to Den Posting:
> 
> 1. DON'T.
> 
> :v


 
Could we add this to the main guide?


----------



## fingerpaints (Apr 16, 2011)

I am a noob, and seriously, coming from other online communities, this sort of thing is such a good starting point. I do understand when noobs post the same shit over & over it gets old, quickly, then you get more & we can see where im going here - in short, thanks this is a big help


----------



## Mentova (Apr 16, 2011)

fingerpaints said:


> I am a noob, and seriously, coming from other online communities, this sort of thing is such a good starting point. I do understand when noobs post the same shit over & over it gets old, quickly, then you get more & we can see where im going here - in short, thanks this is a big help


 No problem. Thanks for reading it.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 16, 2011)

I feel that I should bookmark this thread. Nice guide, the title should be in red so its easier to find though.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 16, 2011)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> I feel that I should bookmark this thread. Nice guide, the title should be in red so its easier to find though.


 its stickied, meaning it will ALWAYS be at the top


----------



## Icky (Apr 16, 2011)

Just so everyone understands, HK was kidding when he said the gay jokes weren't cool. He totally loves them.

My lack of a :V makes this post 100% serious.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 16, 2011)

Icky said:


> Just so everyone understands, HK was kidding when he said the gay jokes weren't cool. He totally loves them.
> 
> My lack of a :V makes this post 100% serious.


 It's annoying when people who don't know me just start doing it to be cool.

And they're kinda old at this point since I'm bi now. :V


----------



## Icky (Apr 16, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's annoying when people who don't know me just start doing it to be cool.
> 
> And they're kinda old at this point since I'm bi now. :V


 
Maaaaaaaaaan, I've been trying to forget :[


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh here's a new one

":V" is not an license to post fucking stupid bullshit :V


----------



## Valdin (May 29, 2011)

Thank lurking that I discovered this thread. It may have just saved my life on this forum.

(I already almost died on the ban on role playing thing...)


----------



## Rhasp (Jun 14, 2011)

Its always interesting to read this kind off posts on different forums since its clears out dos and donts on that forum, I think it should be mandatory for every forum to have such thread.

And I should definately keep a look out for :v  since it might explain some off answers that made me lift my eyebrows on a few occasions here. *Note to self: dont take such answers to serious.*

And I rather prephere sticking with my own posting style rather than being a copycat, no matter how popular they are. Thanks again for this thread.


----------



## Gold (Jun 16, 2011)

Well this is definitely helpful. I've been perusing through trying to learn the rules before I start posting too much (cause this place is different than other forums) and so this is a big help.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 16, 2011)

Guys, I think a should about necro'ing threads should be added. That is, seeing the recent outburst of necro's.

EDIT: Yes, it won't stop people, but it's never bad to state the full rules.


----------



## Gold (Jun 16, 2011)

Stickied topics. Are we allowed to post in them if they are old?


----------



## Rhasp (Jun 17, 2011)

I would say its okey to post in old stickies, yes, after all theyre sticked for a reason, no?


----------



## Gold (Jun 17, 2011)

That's what I figured. I just wanted to be sure was all. Maybe add that to the list. It can't hurt right?


----------



## Mentova (Jun 17, 2011)

Added a blurb about necro posts.


----------



## Hisu (Sep 2, 2011)

If I may...
"No necroposting" rule looks a bit too redundant, as it is easily fixed by vBulletin's autolocking feature. Therefore, if there was a real need for this, admin(s) would just click that checkbox, type '90' (for three months inactivity) in the text field and click 'save'.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 2, 2011)

Hisu said:


> If I may...
> "No necroposting" rule looks a bit too redundant, as it is easily fixed by vBulletin's autolocking feature. Therefore, if there was a real need for this, admin(s) would just click that checkbox, type '90' (for three months inactivity) in the text field and click 'save'.


Some threads can be used later, even after 3 months of inactivity. it's easier to expect people not to necro


----------



## Hisu (Sep 2, 2011)

*Fay V*, sorry if I missed something (which I often do), but the rule clearly states "DON'T". It just doesn't sound like a recommendation.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 2, 2011)

Hisu said:


> *Fay V*, sorry if I missed something (which I often do), but the rule clearly states "DON'T". It just doesn't sound like a recommendation.



It is against the rules generally. there are a few cases where someone has new pertinent information, or with stickies, and other things. It isn't a general recommendation, especially if you don't know the forum very well. I am simply explaining that it can be done.


----------



## Hisu (Sep 2, 2011)

Hm, then why no auto-lock? If a mod has something to say about the topic, they could just unlock it - in any case, mods' approval is a must, so why not make sure the rule can't be broken?
I was under an impression that less things to be bothered with means better performance.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 2, 2011)

Hisu said:


> Hm, then why no auto-lock? If a mod has something to say about the topic, they could just unlock it - in any case, mods' approval is a must, so why not make sure the rule can't be broken?
> I was under an impression that less things to be bothered with means better performance.


Because it doesn't take mod approval for everything, not actively anyway. 
For instance if there's a court case then someone decides to update it 4 months later, there's nothing wrong with that. 
If an artist does a free request thread then decides to just do it again later and use the same thread, it's fine. 

The mods approve it, but it's not like we need to actively tell people that it's fine. Generally it's a necro if no pertinent info is added.


----------



## Aden (Sep 2, 2011)

Hisu said:


> Hm, then why no auto-lock? If a mod has something to say about the topic, they could just unlock it - in any case, mods' approval is a must, so why not make sure the rule can't be broken?
> I was under an impression that less things to be bothered with means better performance.



I really wanted an auto-lock feature for a time, but I came to realize that there are too many factors that it couldn't account for (is the OP still around and active? What is the quality of the discussion? Is the new post going to be pertinent or necessary? Does the necro shed new light or bring a new angle to the topic that was only recently discovered? etc.) to be seamlessly effective in the short term.

I'm all for an auto-lock for non-sticky threads older than 5 or 6 months though


----------



## Shalla_Shadowfang (Sep 27, 2011)

<- well this newfag learned something new today. OP your thread may have saved what little pride I have left.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 27, 2011)

I got another one you could add,
< Don't be like me kids.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 27, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I got another one you could add,
> < Don't be like me kids.



Why do you (pretend to?) take delight in the knowledge that people think you're a shitposter? It's almost as annoying as your shitposting.

Surely that's something you don't want to keep boasting about.


----------



## shteev (Nov 12, 2011)

Good thing I read this. Last thing I want to be is a shitposter.
Now that just sounds unpleasant.


----------



## JacquesChat (Dec 20, 2011)

HK, Thanks this helps a lot.


----------



## Semisar (Feb 11, 2012)

That was fun to read. Btw, this is the first thing I read and replied to on FAF, so if my future posts mostly don't suck then you can feel like you contributed to that.


----------



## Garek Maxwell (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a question about the following on "topics to avoid":


> *-Surveys and reports: *Don't post threads about projects on the furry fandom. Especially ones about
> sex. Furry is just another hobby. There really isn't much to report on  other then "They're a bunch of nerds who think animal people are cool  and it has porn like every other internet fandom"



I was going to make a thread asking what people would like to know about FA or the fandom as a whole. Specifically I was looking at things like "what's the most popular species?", "is adult art more common than general art?", or even "why are the most popular artists gay?". These are just examples, I'm not looking for anything specific other than what people would like to know more about.

The reason for the thread would be to help both me and someone I've been talking to in the furry sociology business (I don't know if he'd appreciate me name-dropping him). I was looking for questions I might be able to answer within the realm of statistics while at the same time getting questions that could be answered within the realm of sociological study. I'll also be linking to the graphical presentation I did of data from  Yak's submission maps ( http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7302713/ ) and  furry sociological studies in hopes of sparking questions.

...er...to keep it short, is this acceptable? Or too general or something? I felt like I had to explain it a little to have it make sense what I want to do.


----------



## Aden (Feb 23, 2012)

Garek Maxwell said:


> I have a question about the following on "topics to avoid":
> 
> 
> I was going to make a thread asking what people would like to know about FA or the fandom as a whole. Specifically I was looking at things like "what's the most popular species?", "is adult art more common than general art?", or even "why are the most popular artists gay?". These are just examples, I'm not looking for anything specific other than what people would like to know more about.
> ...



Remember, this is a _guide_, not a set of rules. It sounds like what you're thinking has been done before, but if there's a good reason behind it and you don't come across as a blabbering, immature person, try it out. Worst that can happen is some furries say mean things to you on the internet.


----------



## Garek Maxwell (Feb 23, 2012)

Aden said:


> Remember, this is a _guide_, not a set of rules. It sounds like what you're thinking has been done before, but if there's a good reason behind it and you don't come across as a blabbering, immature person, try it out. Worst that can happen is some furries say mean things to you on the internet.



But I was hoping to make some murrfriends. :v

I'll try to work out a good post for it then. I only wanted to avoid upsetting moderation and causing extra work for them. Thanks! 

You avatar is adorable by the way!


----------



## cremep0ps739 (Mar 23, 2012)

Mentova said:


> *-TV clips involving furries (unless you are 100% certain it is brand new): *Self explanatory. We've all seen the American Dad clip, the CSI episode, the Tyra Banks clip, and so on. Unless you are sure it is brand new and never been seen before don't bother posting it.



i haven't seen any of those clips, i never even knew about the tyra banks or American dad one.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Mar 23, 2012)

cremep0ps739 said:


> i haven't seen any of those clips, i never even knew about the tyra banks or American dad one.



You should look 'em up, then. :>


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 9, 2012)

LMAO I had no idea The Den was a social club where the goal is to win respect points by memorizing some 4-page long "cool furries' code". Seriously dude, read this list and count how many times you talk about winning your love and/or respect. Or how many times you talk about this forum being garbage because of all of the stuff we post here. It's insulting. OK, I made a legitimate mistake by posting a not PG-13 thread topic (there's one of your rules complied with). But seriously, this list is a joke. No wonder the Off-Topic forum gets 3x more action. 

Don't bother banning me 'cuz I won't be back. Peace.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 9, 2012)

The thread is a joke dude. It's an unofficial list of shit that bothers the regulars. If you think you'd get banned for it then this isn't the place for you anyway.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 9, 2012)

sunshyne said:


> LMAO I had no idea The Den was a social club where the goal is to win respect points by memorizing some 4-page long "cool furries' code". Seriously dude, read this list and count how many times you talk about winning your love and/or respect. Or how many times you talk about this forum being garbage because of all of the stuff we post here. It's insulting. OK, I made a legitimate mistake by posting a not PG-13 thread topic (there's one of your rules complied with). But seriously, this list is a joke. No wonder the Off-Topic forum gets 3x more action.
> 
> Don't bother banning me 'cuz I won't be back. Peace.



Don't let the door hit ya on the way out. :V


----------



## Aden (Apr 9, 2012)

How will we ever live without being graced by the presence of another furry that takes silly inconsequential things way too seriously 

woe


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2012)

Aden said:


> How will we ever live without being graced by the presence of another furry that takes silly inconsequential things way too seriously
> 
> woe


I donno how I'll live without him man. From now on there will be a void within my heart that shall never be filled. Sometimes I wake up at night in a cold sweat, with that name echoing through my mind.

_sunshyne how I miss you... godspeed, where ever you are._


----------



## Fay V (Apr 17, 2012)

It's okay little cardfox, he was leaving forever, so he's already back.


----------



## MikiWhiteWolf (May 24, 2012)

I do have one question. If i need to advertise a fursuit meet up where should i post that?


----------



## Mentova (May 24, 2012)

MikiWhiteWolf said:


> I do have one question. If i need to advertise a fursuit meet up where should i post that?



I beleive it goes here http://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/33-Conventioneering  That's the forum we have for discussing conventions (duh) and I think meets fall under that category as well.


----------



## MikiWhiteWolf (May 24, 2012)

Mentova said:


> I beleive it goes here http://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/33-Conventioneering  That's the forum we have for discussing conventions (duh) and I think meets fall under that category as well.



thank you!


----------



## FubidoKlaws (Jun 9, 2012)

It looks like it was sticky'd!  Much of the information was good. Thanks for posting.


----------



## SubiDooTheBlueHusky (Jul 26, 2012)

I remember this thread, but can't quite remember HK's old avatar, from march 2011


----------



## Jasriella (Sep 3, 2012)

I wonder how many people actually read through this stuff. Some of the things people do to make threads like this needed....... I think it's a pandemic throughout all the internet no escaping it.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 19, 2012)

fair enough ill try learning as many rules and regs as my small brain can take (not a troll) just wanted to make sure that other people know iam takeing it in (and i know no one gives a flying F++% about me)


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 19, 2012)

DeathCoDread (Mike) said:


> fair enough ill try learning as many rules and regs as my small brain can take (not a troll) just wanted to make sure that other people know iam takeing it in (and i know no one gives a flying F++% about me)



I care. just be yourself


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 19, 2012)

ok i will


----------



## Read-The-Wind (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow, I just learned what :V was. *Facepaw*


----------



## Liam Einarr (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice thread this'll help on the rare ocaisions when I decide to do something other than lurk!


----------



## Mentova (Nov 21, 2013)

I've decided that even though I toned it down, its still a bit too hostile. Closing it.


----------

